# How much for a 96 r700?



## D-Pounder (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking to pick this bike up locally. What should I be offering for it? The bike seems mostly original (except the shifters, bars, seat, and stem)

1996 Cannondale R700

Bicycle Type	Road race & triathlon
Sugg Retail	$1,517.99
Weight	19.6

Frame & Fork
Frame Construction	Welded aluminum
Frame Tubing Material	Alcoa 6061 T6 aluminum
Fork Brand & Model	Kinesis
Fork Material	Aluminum, bonded, aero crown
Rear Shock	Not applicable

Components
Component Group	Shimano 105SC
Brakeset	Shimano 105SC Dual Pivot brakes, Shimano 105SC levers
Shift Levers	Grip Shift CX-DT
Front Derailleur	Shimano 105SC, bottom-pull/clamp-on 31.8 mm
Rear Derailleur	Shimano 105SC SS
Crankset	Shimano 105SC, 42/53 teeth
Pedals	Not included
Bottom Bracket	Shimano BB-UN71
BB Shell Width	68mm English
Rear Cogs	8-speed, 11 - 21 teeth
Chain	Sachs SC45, 1/2 x 3/32"
Seatpost	Kalloy SP-257, 27.2 mm diameter
Saddle	CODA 900R
Handlebar	Profile AirStryke w/AirWings
Handlebar Extensions	Not applicable
Handlebar Stem	Alico chromoly
Headset	1" Tange-Seiki Vantage

Wheels
Hubs 
Rims	Sun Metal M14A, 32-hole
Tires	650 x 20c Continental Grand Prix
Spoke Brand	DT stainless steel, 1.8mm straight gauge
Spoke Nipples	Brass nipples


----------



## niteschaos (Apr 19, 2002)

Offer then around $250.


----------

